# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  παρακαλω βοηθηστε με, δεν αντεχω αλλο

## trimtan

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ 24ΩΝ.ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ.ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΩ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΨΩΝΙΑ ΖΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΑ,ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΗ ΓΗ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ,ΟΛΑ ΓΥΡΑΖΑΝ.ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΥΝΗΛΘΑ.ΕΧΩ ΖΑΛΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ,ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ,ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΩ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΗ,ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ.ΕΧΩ ΝΑΥΤΙΕΣ,ΕΜΕΤΟ,ΤΑΣΗ ΛΥΠΟΘΥΜΙΑΣ, ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ, ΜΟΥΔΑΣΜΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ, ΒΟΥΗΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ, ΣΚΟΤΟΔΙΝΗ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΟΡΟΠΕΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΧΕΝΙΚΟ, ΠΗΡΑ ΒΑΣΤΑΡΕΛ,ΛΟΞΙΤΑΝ,ΒΟΜΕΧ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΟΛΑΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΠΗΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΤΖΕΡΟΝ ΤΠΤ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΤΠΤ, ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΥΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ.ΣΕ ΟΦΘΑΛΜΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΠΤ.ΣΕ ΩΡΛ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΙΛΙΓΓΟ ΛΑΒΥΡΙΝΘΟΥ, ΠΗΡΑ ΑΝΤΙΒΟΜ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΠΤ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥΚΑΙ ΛΙΘΟΗΔΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ.ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ,ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.ΓΙΑ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ,ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ,ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ,ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ,ΕΙΜΑΙ 4ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΣΑ,ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ,ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ Η ΖΑΛΗ.Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ,ΠΟΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ....ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ,ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ,ΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ.ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΒΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ...................

----------


## Alterego

Γιατι δεν συνεχιζεις την φυσιοθεραπεια;..Μπορει να θελει και ασκηση το σωμα σου.Μπορει να συσσωρευεται αιμα στα ακρα και να σε κανουν να παραλυεις.Αφου ολα ειναι καθαρα ισως ειναι απλα ψυχολογικο...συνεβη κατι; Ησουν ενταξει παλιοτερα;

----------


## trimtan

ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΟΗΕΡΑΠΕΙΕΣ.ΤΩΡΑ ΕΚΕΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΗΛΘΑ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ.ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΖΑΛΙΣΤΩ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ.ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ,ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΘΩ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ.ΟΠΟΙΑ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΠΛΩΜΕΝΗ.ΟΤΑΝ ΖΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΕΣΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΡΕΣΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ.

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι λογικο να σου εχει μεινει φοβια..Φοβασαι μην ξανασυμβει και το εχεις βαλει πολυ μεσα στο μυαλο σου.
Αφου σε βοηθαει η φυσιοθεραπεια συνεχισε να την κανεις σε τακτικα διαστηματα..Μην κλειστεις μεσα.Να κανεις βολτες..ειναι ψυχολογικο.Θελει δυναμη τωρα και υπομονη.Να προσπαθεις να μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο..Η ασκηση κανει καλο,κραταει το σωμα και το πνευμα σε εγρυγορση.Μην λυγιζεις.

----------


## melene

μας περιεγραψες πως εισαι απο αποψη παθολογιας..θες τωρα να μας πεις για το ψυχολογικο κομματι?ολον αυτο τον καιρο πως νιωθεις?

----------


## Noelia

trimtan εχεις u2u

----------


## trimtan

ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ Η ΦΥΣΙΚΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΡΙΑ.ΕΚΑΝΑ 12 ΦΥΣΙΚΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΕΣ ΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ,ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ Ο ΑΥΧΕΝΑΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΕ 10.ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ.ΧΘΕΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΡΘΟΠΕΔΙΚΟ,ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΠΙΑΝΟΝΤΕ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΙΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΟΞΥΓΟΝΟ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΤΕ ΙΛΙΓΓΟΣ.ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΙΝΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΘΑΡΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ.ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ,ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ,ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ,ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ,ΠΕΝΤΕ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ...

----------


## trimtan

ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ.ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ.ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΓΩ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΘΩ

----------


## polina

μπορει να ειναι κ συμπτωματα αγχους κ στεναχωριας ...το οτι δεν μπορεις να περπατησεις κ φοβασαι συνεχια μην ξαναπαθεις ιλλιγκο κ ολλα τα αλλα συμαινει πως κ κατι μεσα σου δεν παει καλα...ισως εχεις διαταραχη πανικου οπως εγω γιατι κ εγω παθαινω ιλλιγκους κ η τελαιυτεα γιατρος ωρυλας που πηγα με ειπε οτι ειναι απο αυτην την παθηση κ πως δεν εχω κατι οργανικο...παλια ειχα παει σε παθολογους κ με λεγαν οτι ειναι απο τον αυχενα αλλα ο ορυλας με ειπε οτι ο ιλλιγκος δεν προκειτε σε καμια περιπτωση να προελθει απο τον αυχενα..μηπως θα επρεπε να πας σε καπιο ψυχολογο οσο ειναι νωρις?μην προχωρησει το αγχος σου κ η φοβια....

----------


## trimtan

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ.ΕΜΕΝΑ Ο ΩΡΛ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΥΧΕΝΙΚΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΛΙΓΓΟ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΕΝΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ.ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ Η ΖΑΛΑΔΑ...ΑΥΤΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ

----------


## melene

υπαρχουν και χαπια και υποθετα.εχεις δοκιμασει καποιο απο αυτα?vertigo κατι λεγονται

----------


## trimtan

ΜΟΝΟ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ.ΤΟ VERTIGO ΤΟ ΠΗΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΕ ΜΗΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΠΤ.ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ANTIVOM ΤΠΤ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ,ΜΟΝΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΟΥΛΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ

----------


## giota

Να σου πω ότι ενα απο τα πρώτα συμπτώματα ήταν οι ίλιγγοι;όταν με έπιαναν 2-3 φορές τον χρόνο ήμουν 10 μέρες στο κρεβάτι και το ταβάνι γύριζε.Ολα αυτά ήταν καμπανάκια και δεν τα έκανα τίποτε δεν μπορούσα που θα έμεναν δυο παιδιά;Αλλο καμπανάκι η υπόταση 6 μήνες είχα με φάρμακα την μεγάλη 8 είχα περίπου 7 έτοιμη για κατάρρευση αλλά και πάλι δεν ξεκουράστηκα.Προειδοποιεί το σώμα και μην το αφήνεται κάντε κάτι όσο είναι νωρίς.Οσο για το αυχενικό το οποίο απέκτησα μετά απο πτώση με το κεφάλι σε ηλικία 10 ετών εαν δεν φορέσεις κολλάρο δεν περνάει.Τα vertigo vomex είναι αλλά δεν κάνουν σπουδαία πράγματα εαν είναι ψυχολογικό

----------


## melene

giota εννοεις οτι ειναι υπερκοπωση?

----------


## trimtan

ΚΟΛΛΑΡΟ ΕΒΑΛΑ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ.ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΚ.ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΗ.ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ.ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΣΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ.ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΩΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ.......

----------


## giota

Πίνεις αντιφλεγμωνώδη παυείπονα γιατί εγώ είχα πόνους απο το αυχενικό.Οι ίλιγγοι ήταν απο στρες κούραση στενοχώρια.Αν θες μπορώ να σου δώσω τον γιατρό μου είναι αθλίατρος και πάρα πολύ απλός σου δίνει και λύσεις άμεσες για τους πόνους

----------


## trimtan

ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΝΩ ΤΠΤ,ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΟΨΕΙ ΟΛΟ.ΤΙ ΠΑΥΣΙΠΟΝΑ ΠΙΝΕΙΣ,ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ..ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ,ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΛΑΡΙΣΑ ΕΓΩ

----------


## trimtan

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΑΝ Η ΑΝΤΙΙΣΤΑΜΙΝΗ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ;ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΑΣ..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by trimtan_
> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ 24ΩΝ.ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ.ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΩ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΨΩΝΙΑ ΖΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΑ,ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΗ ΓΗ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ,ΟΛΑ ΓΥΡΑΖΑΝ.ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΥΝΗΛΘΑ.ΕΧΩ ΖΑΛΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ,ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ,ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΩ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΗ,ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ.ΕΧΩ ΝΑΥΤΙΕΣ,ΕΜΕΤΟ,ΤΑΣΗ ΛΥΠΟΘΥΜΙΑΣ, ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ, ΜΟΥΔΑΣΜΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ, ΒΟΥΗΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ, ΣΚΟΤΟΔΙΝΗ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΟΡΟΠΕΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΧΕΝΙΚΟ, ΠΗΡΑ ΒΑΣΤΑΡΕΛ,ΛΟΞΙΤΑΝ,ΒΟΜΕΧ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΟΛΑΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΠΗΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΤΖΕΡΟΝ ΤΠΤ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΤΠΤ, ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΥΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ.ΣΕ ΟΦΘΑΛΜΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΠΤ.ΣΕ ΩΡΛ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΙΛΙΓΓΟ ΛΑΒΥΡΙΝΘΟΥ, ΠΗΡΑ ΑΝΤΙΒΟΜ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΠΤ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥΚΑΙ ΛΙΘΟΗΔΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ.ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ,ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.ΓΙΑ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ,ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ,ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ,ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ,ΕΙΜΑΙ 4ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΣΑ,ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ,ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ Η ΖΑΛΗ.Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ,ΠΟΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ....ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ,ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ,ΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ.ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΒΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ...................



Γειά σου!
Εφόσον αποκλειστεί κάτι το παθολογικό,
το σύμπτωμά σου αυτό ίσως είναι ψυχοσωματικό.
Καταλαβαίνω οτι σε τρομοκρατεί,
αλλά θα πρέπει να το δεις ψύχραιμα.
Αν τα αίτια του είναι ψυχολογικά, 
καλό είναι μαζί με την φυσιοθεραπεία, 
να ξεκινήσεις και ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## trimtan

ΘΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ.ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΝΑΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΣ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ...ΚΑΝΚΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΝΤΑΖΟΝΤΕ..ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΥΣΦΟΡΙΑ ΤΗ ΖΑΛΗ

----------


## Dimitris1979

Την επόμενη φορά που θα ζαλίζεσαι πάρε 1.._ (Διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης. )_ .Από εκεί θα φανούν όλα,αν είναι άγχος δηλαδή θα σταματήσουν όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα...








*Παρακαλούνται τα μέλη του φόρουμ να μη δίνουν συμβουλές και προτροπές που αφορούν συγκεκριμένη φαρμακευτική αγωγή και δοσολογία φαρμάκων.*

----------


## trimtan

ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ,ΝΑ ΠΛΑΚΩΘΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ;;;;;;;;

----------


## evath

Επειδή το είχε η μητέρα μου χρόνια αυτό, αν και οχι σε τοσο μεγάλο βαθμο όσο περιγράφεις, θα σου έλεγα να πας σε κάποιο ψυχίατρο να του πεις τα συμπτώματα σου... Ισως αυτός σε βοηθήσει γιατι το πιθανότερο είναι ψυχολογικό.

----------


## Dimitris1979

Ναι να πλακωθείς πάλι στα χάπια αν αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να λειτουργείς χωρίς προβλήματα...Εγώ δηλαδή που παίρνω ένα χάπι την ημέρα κάνω κάτι κακό;Αμαρτάνω;Είμαι ο ποταπός;Θα καώ στην κόλαση;Ποιο το πρόβλημά σου με την αγωγή,δε μπορώ να καταλάβω...Συνήθως αποφεύγουμε αυτό που μας κάνει κακό και επιδιώκουμε αυτό που μας βοηθάει.Αν προτιμάς την επί γης κόλαση που περνάς τώρα, είναι δική σου επιλογή,αλλά από κεί και πέρα μην απορείς για το τί έχεις...Ξέρεις καλά τί έχεις και τί χρειάζεσαι για να γίνεις καλά.

Άντε να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο διαφορετικά δε θα γίνει η ζωή μας καλύτερη...

----------


## mariap

Εγω αυτο που καταλαβα απο οτι ειπε η γιωτα , ειναι οτι μπορει να ειναι κατι ψυχολογικο, ισως ανησυχεις trimtan για τους ιλιγγους και ολα αυτα, και οσο πιο πολυ ανησυχεις, τοσο πιο πολυ αγχωνεσαι.. και ειναι σαν να υποβαλλεις τον εαυτο σου να εχει αυτες τις κρισεις. Ισως αν ηρεμησεις και δεν το σκεφτεσαι τοσο πολυ, να σταματησουν και οι κρισεις....

Δεν ειμαι και σιγουρη αν ειναι αυτο, μια εικασια κανω, και ελπιζω να γινεις γρηγορα καλα  :Smile:

----------


## trimtan

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΗΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΑΛΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΘΕΝΩ;;;ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΤΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΛΙΠΥΜΗΣΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΤΕ...ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΤΙ;;;

----------


## trimtan

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΜΑΡΤΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ..ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ,ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ;;;ΕΣΥ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΣ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ;;;

----------


## anwnimi

Trimtran
άραγε έχεις λιποθυμήσει ποτέ;
Όχι.
Έστω κι αν αισθανόσουν απάισια.
Αλλά επειδή αυτό το απάισια που αισθανόσουν προερχόταν από την ψυχή σου και όχι από το σώμα σου, δηλαδή έχει ψυχολογικό αίτιο και όχι οργανικό, δε θα προκαλέσει ποτέ μα ποτέ αυτά που φοβάσαι...

Γιατι όμως αποκλείεις και την ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά και την αγωγή;
Θεωρείς ότι κανένας από τους δύο αυτούς τρόπους δε θα σε βοηθήσει;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Dimitris1979_
> Ναι να πλακωθείς πάλι στα χάπια αν αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να λειτουργείς χωρίς προβλήματα...Εγώ δηλαδή που παίρνω ένα χάπι την ημέρα κάνω κάτι κακό;Αμαρτάνω;Είμαι ο ποταπός;Θα καώ στην κόλαση;Ποιο το πρόβλημά σου με την αγωγή,δε μπορώ να καταλάβω...Συνήθως αποφεύγουμε αυτό που μας κάνει κακό και επιδιώκουμε αυτό που μας βοηθάει.Αν προτιμάς την επί γης κόλαση που περνάς τώρα, είναι δική σου επιλογή,αλλά από κεί και πέρα μην απορείς για το τί έχεις...Ξέρεις καλά τί έχεις και τί χρειάζεσαι για να γίνεις καλά.
> 
> Άντε να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο διαφορετικά δε θα γίνει η ζωή μας καλύτερη...


τι τα περασες τα χαπια, καραμελες?

Εσυ αν παιρνεις χαπια,
φανταζομαι στα εδωσε γιατρος, αυτο σημαινει οτι οσοι εχουν, κατι οπως εσυ πρεπει να παρουν χαπια?
Σκεφτηκες ποτε σου, αν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν τα ιδια προβληματα με εσενα, να θελουν να προσπαθησουν χωρις χαπια και να τα καταφερουν?

----------


## anwnimi

Μπορεί τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε κάποιοι να είναι κοινά, αλλά κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ξεχωριστός και ίσως του ταιριάζει διαφορετική θεραπεία.
Τα χάπια δεν είναι καραμέλες αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δε χρειάζονται όταν οι άλλες θεραπείες δεν αποδίδουν.

Άλλοι θεωρούν τα χάπια \"κατάρα\" άλλοι \"καραμελες\" κι άλλοι ως μέσο θεραπείας.

Προσωπικά λόγω οικογενειακών βιωμάτων ήμουν στο πρώτο άκρο. Τώρα προσπαθώ να πάω στη μέση και είμαι της άποψης πως καλό είναι να προσπαθήσουμε πρώτα με πιο ενεργητικούς τρόπους να θεραπευτούμε και αν χρειαστεί, τότε να αποδεχτούμε ότι χρειαζόμαστε τη βοήθεια και της αγωγής. Η αγωγή δεν είναι ήττα, όπως και οποιοδήποτε άλλου τύπου θεραπεία. Δεν είναι ήττα αλλά πράξη φροντίδας του εαυτού μας, επιλογή.

Βέβαια η αγωγή δεν είναι ούτε και πάνάκεια. Χρειάζεται να την ακολουθήσουμε όταν μας τη συστήσει ειδικός και εφόσον το πρόβλημα επιμένει παρά τους άλλους τρόπους θεραπείας.

Γι\'αυτό και πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να προτείνουμε σε κανέναν να πάρει ένα συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο, αφού δεν είμαστε ειδικοί για συνταγογράφηση...Μπορούμε αν θέλουμε να του πούμε ότι εμείς ακολουθούμε φαρμακοθεραπεία, ομοιοπαθητική, βοτανοθεραπεία, ψυχοθεραπεία κτλ και ότι αυτό προσωπικά εμας μας βοηθάει ή όχι.

----------


## trimtan

ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΟΙΤΕ.ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ.ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΑΝ ΤΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΩΝ ΧΑΠΙΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ.ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΑΜΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΗΡΘΕ Ο ΚΙΑΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ...ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ,ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ,ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΡΕΩ,ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΕΓΩ..ΤΟ ΑΥΧΕΝΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΕΝΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ,ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ.ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΜΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΑΙΩ ΤΗ ΜΟΙΡΑ ΜΟΥ...............ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΗΣΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΣΟ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ,ΑΠΛΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΠΛΩΜΕΝΗ...ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ Ε;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## anwnimi

Εγώ πιστεύω από τον τρόπο που τα περιγράφεις trimtan ότι είναι ψυχολογικό...
Αλλά το θέμα είναι εσύ τι πιστεύεις και πόσο το πιστεύεις και αν έχεις βάσιμες ενδείξεις και αποδείξεις γι\'αυτό που πιστεύεις... :Smile:

----------


## trimtan

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ,ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΔΩ...ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΥΠΑΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ;;;ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΝΝΩΟ...

----------


## anwnimi

Αυτά είναι καλά νέα trimtan :Smile:

----------


## trimtan

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΙΛΗ.ΕΚΑΤΣΑ ΜΙΑΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ,ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ...ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΒΓΑΖΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΕΥΓΕ...ΒΕΒΑΙΑ Ο ΑΥΧΕΝΑΣ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ Η ΖΑΛΗ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ..ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ.ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΒΓΗΚΑ.ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΗΝΥΘΗΣΩ;;;;;

----------


## trimtan

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΑΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΕΞΑ ΓΙΑ 4 ΩΡΑΣ,ΟΣΟ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΓΑΜΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ.ΤΩΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΧΑΛΙΑ.ΕΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΛΥΠΟΘΥΜΗΣΩ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΞΑΠΛΩΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ..ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΕΤΣΙ,ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ;;ΕΠΕΔΗ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΒΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΜΕ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΛΕΤΕ;;ΝΑ ΕΣΚΑΒΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ,ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΩ.......................................... .................................................. ...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by trimtan_
> ΘΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ.ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΝΑΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΣ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ...ΚΑΝΚΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΝΤΑΖΟΝΤΕ..ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΥΣΦΟΡΙΑ ΤΗ ΖΑΛΗ


Γιατί είσαι αρνητική στο να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία?

----------


## trimtan

ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΥΧΕΝΙΚΟ Η ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ...

----------


## giota

Εαν διαγνωστεί ότι έχεις αυχενικό κάνε θεραπεία διαφορετικά πως θα σου περάσουν τα συμπτώματα

----------


## ζωζα

TRIMTAN ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΖΑΛΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΗΠΙΑ ΜΟΡΦΗ...ΣΤΥΛ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑς ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΝΙΕΜΑΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ..ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ...ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ.ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ..ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΗΛΙΓΓΟ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ...ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΠΑΝΤΩς..ΑΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ Ε ΕΚΤΟς ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ..ΑΧ ΑΧ

----------


## trimtan

ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΙΆΛΛΟΙ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΕΙΣ...ΚΙ΄ΕΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΛΑΤΩΘΗΚΕ ΛΙΓΟ..ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΙΛΙΓΓΟΥ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ....ΤΩΡΑ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΤΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΧΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΙΛΙΓΓΟΥ,ΑΥΤΟ ΔΙΕΓΝΩΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ.ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΠΗΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ, ΤΟ ΑΥΧΕΝΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΜΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΙΟ ΗΠΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ.ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΑΝΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ..ΓΙ΄ΑΥΤΟ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ.....................

----------


## trimtan

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΖΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ Ο ΙΛΙΓΓΟΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ;;;ΟΤΑΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ;;;ΕΓΩ Σ΄ΑΥΤΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ, ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΛΙΓΓΟΥΣ.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΚΥΒΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ..ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ, ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ......

----------


## euthimios182

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ
ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΟΠΙΖΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ.ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΦΙΞΙΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΧΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ.ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ.ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΩ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## Sofia

Euthimios182,

καλως ηρθες :Smile: 

ξερεις, ο καθενας μας εχει παρουσιασει κατι για τους δικους του λογους ο καθενας. Θα ηταν τοσο λαθος να λεει ο ενας στον αλλο τί εχει, ποσο μαλλον γιατι....

Τί θα ήθελες να ακουσεις ομως?

----------


## euthimios182

ΑΠΛΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΘΩ ΣΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΩ.

----------


## Sofia

πώς να αποφύγεις την καταθλιψη? ή την στεναχωρια?

----------


## giota

προηγήθηκε κάποιο γεγονός που σ\' έχει αγχώσει;

----------


## euthimios182

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΩ ΟΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΗΓΗΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ.ΑΛΛΑ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΟΔΗΓΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ...

----------


## giota

Νομίζω ότι σε απασχολούν ισως έχεις αγωνία για τα αποτελέσματα που περιμένεις υπάρχει αιτία αγχωτική.Αν δείς ότι γίνεται δύσκολο για την καθημερινότητά σου πήγαινε σε ειδικό να πάρεις βοήθεια

----------


## ζωζα

εμενα trimtan 4-5 φορες που με επιασε ιλιγγος ηπια ενα χαπι σιδηρο γιατι μου εχει κολλησει οτι μου πεφτει ο σιδηρος ...και μετα απο λιγο μου περνουσε.για πολλη ωρα δεν με εχει πιασει ποτε..να καθεσαι σπιτι να σκεφτεσαι κατι αλλο να προσπαθεις να κανεις καμια ψιλοδουλιτσα και θα περναει..δεν μπορεισ να κανεις και κατι αλλο..

----------


## trimtan

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΖΩΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ...ΟΤΙ ΧΑΠΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ..ΣΙΔΗΡΟ ΚΙ΄ΕΓΩ ΒΠΕΡΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΑ ΔΕΝ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ...ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΙΣ

----------


## trimtan

ΕΓΩ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ 182 ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ..ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ.ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ Η ΖΩΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ..ΓΙ΄ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΣΕ..ΒΓΕΣ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ, ΒΡΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΟΥ, ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ Ν.ΕΚ ΠΗΡΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΕΓΩ ΚΟΝΤΕΨΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ..ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΛΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ,ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ...

----------


## trimtan

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ, ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ...ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ,Η ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΩΘΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ,ΛΙΓΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΕΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ;;;;

----------


## RainAndWind

Ευθύμιε,εγώ θα σου έλεγα να στραφείς σε κάποιον ειδικό,εφόσον νιώθεις τα συμπτώματα και τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα αυτά να επιμένουν.
Το ίδιο και στην Τrimtan θα έλεγα,μπορεί να είναι κάτι οργανικό,άρα θα πρέπει να σε ελέγξει γιατρός για μια σωστή και έγκυρη διάγνωση,ή μπορεί να είναι καθαρά ψυχοσωματικό πάλι,οπότε,εάν αποκλειστεί η οργανική αιτία,καλό θα ήταν να επισκεφτείς έναν ψυχολόγο.Εύχομαι και στους δυο σας να περάσουν αυτά που σας απασχολούν και σύντομα να νιώσετε καλύτερα. :Smile:

----------


## mgio

trimtan 
αν και νέο μέλος θα σε συμβούλευα να μην το σκέφτεσαι. Ξέρω πολλές περιπτώσεις που από μια ασήμαντη αφορμή κάποιες σκέψεις έγιναν έμμονες ιδέες. Κι αφού έχει αποκλειστεί το παθολογικό, μη χαλάς τη ζωή σου από το φόβο μη συμβεί κάτι γιατί το αποτέλεσμα είναι σαν να έχει ήδη συμβεί.

----------


## trimtan

ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ..ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΙΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ,ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ...ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΠΟΠΝΗΚΤΙΚΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 20 ΜΕΡΕΣ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ 3 ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΓΧΟΣ..ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΚΗ ΡΙΝΙΤΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΟΛΟΓΟ ΜΟΥ.ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΟ.ΕΞΕΤΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΚ ΤΑ ΠΝΕΥΜΟΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ..ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΕΙΣΠΝΟΕΣ,ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΙ ΑΝΤΙΑΣΘΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΙΣΤΑΜΙΝΙΚΟ.Ο ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΠΝΟΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 97 98 99ΑΝΑΛΟΓΩΣ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΟ ΟΡΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΕΙΣΕΙΣ..ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΟΤΟ ΘΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ,ΟΤΙ ΠΝΙΓΟΜΑΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΕΡΑ,ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΤΟΣΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΥΠΟΤΗΠΟΔΗ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ....ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΑΓΧΟΛΙΤΙΚΑ...ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ,ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΠΝΕΩ.ΕΜΜΟΝΗ ΙΔΕΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ.ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΕΣΕ....ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ;;;;;

----------


## Sofia

trimtan,

περα απο ολους τους γιατρους που εχεις απευθυνθει εχεις επισκεφτει καποιον ψυχολογο για το αγχος σου?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by trimtan_
> ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ..ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΙΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ,ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ...ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΠΟΠΝΗΚΤΙΚΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 20 ΜΕΡΕΣ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ 3 ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΓΧΟΣ..ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΚΗ ΡΙΝΙΤΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΟΛΟΓΟ ΜΟΥ.ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΟ.ΕΞΕΤΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΚ ΤΑ ΠΝΕΥΜΟΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ..ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΕΙΣΠΝΟΕΣ,ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΙ ΑΝΤΙΑΣΘΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΙΣΤΑΜΙΝΙΚΟ.Ο ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΠΝΟΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 97 98 99ΑΝΑΛΟΓΩΣ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΟ ΟΡΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΕΙΣΕΙΣ..ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΟΤΟ ΘΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ,ΟΤΙ ΠΝΙΓΟΜΑΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΕΡΑ,ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΤΟΣΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΥΠΟΤΗΠΟΔΗ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ....ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΑΓΧΟΛΙΤΙΚΑ...ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ,ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΠΝΕΩ.ΕΜΜΟΝΗ ΙΔΕΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ.ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΕΣΕ....ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ;;;;;




Επειδή έχω άσθμα και μου μετρά συνέχεια η γιατρός μου το οξυγόνο, να ξέρεις πως από 98 και πάνω είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογική τιμή....

----------


## Sofia

trimtan,

περα απο ολους τους γιατρους που εχεις απευθυνθει εχεις επισκεφτει καποιον ψυχολογο για το αγχος σου?

----------


## trimtan

ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑ.ΗΜΟΥΝ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΓΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΑΙΣΕ Η ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ.Ο ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ

----------


## Sofia

η εμμονη σου με την υγεια σου, την αναπνοη σου, ολα αυτα που σε πιανουν κατα διαστηματα, εχουν και ενα ψυχολογικο υποβαθρο. Λεγοντας σου οι γιατροι που σε παρακολουθουν να προσπαθησεις να ηρεμισεις, εχουν ενα δικιο. Το πώς θα ηρεμισεις ομως, ειναι ενα θεμα απο μονο του προς επιλυση. Τουλαχιστον εγω το βλεπω ετσι...

----------


## trimtan

ΑΠΛΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ.ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ Η ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ....ΕΜΜΟΝΗ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ;;;ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟ 98 99 ΤΗΣ ΕΚΑΤΟ

----------


## πανος12345

θ ελεγα να ζητησης απο τον γαιτρο σου ενα ελαφρυ ηρεμιστικο για να σου φυγει το αγχος που συνδεεται με την δυσπνοια ....

----------


## trimtan

ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΡΨΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ..ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ...ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## Sofia

τριμταν,θιγεις θεματα οπως η ηρεμια, το αγχος, την αναγκη να βρισκεσαι συνεχως διπλα σε ενα νοσοκομειο....Ολα αυτα βλεπεις πώς σχετιζονται με ψυχολογικα θεματα, περα απο τα σωματικα?

----------


## trimtan

ΕΓΩ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ.ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ

----------


## Sofia

δλδ θεωρεις πώς επειδη ειναι προβλημα υγειας ειναι αξεπεραστο? ενω αν ειναι ψυχολογικο ειναι πιο απλο?

----------


## many

trimtan αυτα που περιγραφεις τα περασα πριν απο λιγο καιρο και σου λεω με μεγαλη σιγουρια οτι ολα αυτα ειναι ψυχολογικα. πηγα και εγω σε πολλους γιατρους αλλα δεν μου βρικαν κατι παθολογικο εκανα μαγνητικες και τι δεν εκανα και ειμουν υγειης 100%. αυτο να ξερεις οτι προερχεται απο αγχος και τωρα που ο φωβος σε εχει πιασει το κανεις ακομα χιροτερα. 
θα σου πρωτεινα να πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο και ισως να σου δωσει καποιο φαρμακο επισης το ποιο σιμαντικο, να επιβαλεσαι στον εαυτο σου να βγεις απο το σπιτι να δουλευεις η\' σπουδαζεις οτι εκανες πριν το παθεις αυτο με λιγα λωγια και να πυθεις τον εαυτο σου οτι εισαι καλα και ολα θα πανε καλα. εμενα πρωσοπικα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ η δουλεια , α και επισης ο ψυχιατρος μου μου εδωσε ενα φαρμακο που λεγεται cipralex που ειναι για ηπια μωρφη ψυχολογικης διαταραχης, δεν εχει παρενεργειες και κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια αλλα σε βαθος χρονου.
αυτα απο μενα σου ευχομαι ολα να σου πανε καλα και οτι αλλο θελεις ειμαστε εδω
γεια

----------


## polina

trimtan το προβλημα με τα νοσοκομεια τοχω κ εγω κ παθαινω τα ιδια.φαντασου κ ασθενοφορο να ακουσω με πιανει τρομος κ δισκολια στην αναπνοη ζαλη κ διαφορα.ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικη φοβια κ οχι προβλημα υγειας.μονο αν πας σε ενα ψυχιατρο κ κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια θα σου φυγει η φοβια.κ αν χρειαστει να παρεις φαρμακα ηρεμιστικα κτλ επιβαλεται.αλιως τζαμπα θα βασανιζεσαι μια ζωη :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by trimtan_
> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ 24ΩΝ.ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ.ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΩ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΨΩΝΙΑ ΖΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΑ,ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΗ ΓΗ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ,ΟΛΑ ΓΥΡΑΖΑΝ.ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΥΝΗΛΘΑ.ΕΧΩ ΖΑΛΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ,ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ,ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΩ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΗ,ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ.ΕΧΩ ΝΑΥΤΙΕΣ,ΕΜΕΤΟ,ΤΑΣΗ ΛΥΠΟΘΥΜΙΑΣ, ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ, ΜΟΥΔΑΣΜΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ, ΒΟΥΗΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ, ΣΚΟΤΟΔΙΝΗ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΟΡΟΠΕΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΧΕΝΙΚΟ, ΠΗΡΑ ΒΑΣΤΑΡΕΛ,ΛΟΞΙΤΑΝ,ΒΟΜΕΧ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΟΛΑΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΠΗΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΤΖΕΡΟΝ ΤΠΤ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΤΠΤ, ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΥΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ.ΣΕ ΟΦΘΑΛΜΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΠΤ.ΣΕ ΩΡΛ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΙΛΙΓΓΟ ΛΑΒΥΡΙΝΘΟΥ, ΠΗΡΑ ΑΝΤΙΒΟΜ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΠΤ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥΚΑΙ ΛΙΘΟΗΔΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ.ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ,ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.ΓΙΑ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ,ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ,ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ,ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ,ΕΙΜΑΙ 4ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΣΑ,ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ,ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ Η ΖΑΛΗ.Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ,ΠΟΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ....ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ,ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ,ΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ.ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΒΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ...................


Το γεγονος και μονο οτι η φυσιοθεραπεια σου εκανε καλο 
αποδεικνευει απο μονο του πως το προβλημα σου ειναι καθαρα σωματικο και οχι ψυχολογικο !
Συχνα το αυχενικο συνδρομο , ειναι μια νοσος με οδυνηρη αισθηση και φυσικα οσο παρατεινεται ο πονος , η κακη ψυχολογια του ασθενους εγκαθισταται....
Πασχω απο αλλης μορφης προβλημα πιθανον με παρομοια αιτιολογια λιγο πιο χαμηλα στην σπονδυλικη στηλη ...
συχνα πιανουν αλατα οι σπονδυλοι και εμποδιζουν τα νευρα !
Προσφατα για μια ακομα φορα εμεινα μια ολοκληρη εβδομαδα σχεδον αναπηρος απο το ενα ποδι και οπως παντα μεχρι τωρα 
χωρις ιδιατερη φαρμακευτικη φροντιδα , επανερχεται μονο του 
σαν ενα περιοδικο φαινομενο το οποιο εχει κλεισει τον κυκλο του . Ο λογος που τα φαρμακα δεν κανουν πολλα πραγματα δεν πρεπει να σε αποπροσανατολιζει .
Δεν ξερω αν μπορει να γινει εκχυση υδροκορτιζονης στον αυχενα ...να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου αν γινεται γιατι ισως αυτο να σε ανακουφισει πραγματικα για πολυ καιρο 
Η αποψη μου ειναι πρεπει να στηριξεις εκει την προσοχη σου 
Στην σπονδυλικη στηλη ...
Απο εκει πηγαζουν πολλα νευρα και οι ζαλαδες που αναφερεις μπορει να συνδεονται με αυτη.

----------


## trimtan

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ .Ο ΑΝΔΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ..ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΙΑ.ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ,ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΠΗΡΑ..ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ Η ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ 7 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ.ΕΦΥΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ,ΧΩΡΙΣ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ..ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΡΝΑΩ;;;ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ 8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΗ

----------


## trimtan

ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ,ΤΟ ΠΗΡΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ..ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ.ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΣΤΡΙΦΟΓΥΡΙΖΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ.ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΛΙΑ,ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΣΑΝΩ,ΠΝΙΓΟΜΑΙ,ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΡΥ,ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ 500 ΚΙΛΑ...ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΚΛΑΙΩ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΠΙΤΙ.ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΕΡΟ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ...ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ............

----------


## RainAndWind

Δε σε αφορά το ποιοι σε καταλαβαίνουν και ποιοι όχι,σε αφορά όμως να βρεις τη λύση στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις.Να επαναφέρεις την ισορροπία που έχεις χάσει.Και πολύ καλά κάνεις και στρέφεσαι σε βοήθεια,εφόσον αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως τη χρειάζεσαι!Καλή αρχή και να μας πεις πώς πήγε η πρώτη σου επίσκεψη,εφόσον νιώσεις την ανάγκη να το κάνεις. :Smile:

----------


## melene

dεν εχει κανενας μα κανενας δικαιωμα να σου πει αν θα πας σε ψυχολογο η οχι.δεν το κανεις για κανεναν αλλον περα απο τον εαυτο σου.δεν εχεις να δωσεις λογο σε κανεναν.εισαι εσυ με εσενα κανεις αλλος.
χαιρομαι πολυ για εσενα που εστω και αργα πηρες αυτην την αποφαση,εμενα προσωπικα με βοηθαει πολυ.
μην περιμενεις ομως να φτιαξουν ολα απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη,να εχεισ υπομονη και επιμονη και να ξερεις πως ενδεχεται ο ψυχολογος αυτος να μην σου κανει,μην διστσεις να τον αλλαξεις!καλη αρχη!!

----------


## giota

Η περιγραφή που κάνεις μου θυμίζει εμένα το \'ελεγα και κανείς δεν με πίστευε.Ειδικά το σώμα να ζυγίζει τόσο βαρύ που να μην μπορείς να σηκωθείς απο το κρεββάτι.Η δυσκολία να ανταπεξέλθεις στα βασικά ακόμη και ένα φαγητό να φαίνεται βουνό.Σε νιώθω σε πιστεύω τα έχω περάσει όλα αυτά.αααείμαι σαφώς καλύτερα αλλά όχι ο άνθρωπος που ήμουν.Πιστεύω ότι ο συνδιασμός ψυχολόγου και ψυχιάτρου είναι πιο ιδανική λύση.

----------


## Sofia

trimtan, 

ευχομαι να μην θυσιασεις πολυ χρονο ακομα με την ελπιδα, οτι καποτε, μπορει αυτοι οι φοβοι κ οι σωματικες ενοχλησεις να φυγουν απο μονες τους. Μπορεις σιγουρα να κανεις πολλα!

Ελπιζω η πρωτη επισκεψη στον ψυχολογο να σε βοηθησει προς αυτη την κατευθυνση! 

Καλη αρχη να ευχηθω :Smile:  Περιμενουμε νεα σου!

----------


## polina

καλυτερα τριμταν να μην λες σε ολους οτι θα πας σε ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο.ειναι μερικοι ανενημερωτοι κ το παιρνουν αλιως.ζουνε 20 χρονια πισω κ εχουν κομπλεξ..............................

----------


## Athens_2008

Ψυχοσωματικά είναι. 

Είχα πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο πριν μερικούς μήνες. ζαλιζόμουν κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας σε πάρα πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό.
Οταν περπατούσα, οταν καθόμουν στο τραπέζι για φαγητό, οταν προσπαθούσα να διαβάσω κάτι, στον υπολογιστή, σχεδόν παντού. Σκεφτόμουν να παω για αξονική γιατί είχα ήδη κάνει ολες τις εξετάσεις. (αίματος, καρδιά, ακτινογραφία, μάτια.) Έλεγα μήπως είναι αυχενικό, μα τελικά δεν ήταν. Είχα απελπιστεί ώσπου μια μέρα χάθηκε!
Κράτησε 2-3 μήνες. μετά υποχώρησε απο μόνο του, μα με βρήκαν άλλα προβλήματα... έντονες πιέσεις στο στήθος, στο κεφάλι, ειδικά πιο έντονα οταν πηγαίνω supermarket.. 

προσπαθώ να το παλεύω χωρίς χάπια κ όσο αντέξω...

Το παν είναι να περνάμε ευχάριστα κ να μην του δίνουμε σημασία. περνάει πιστεύω. Λίγη υπομονή..

----------


## trimtan

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,ΕΙΣΤΕ Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΑ...ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ,ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΝΔΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ...ΠΗΓΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΕΣ.Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ,ΜΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ,ΝΑ ΞΑΛΑΦΡΩΣΩ..ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ.ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΝΩΜΗ,ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ.ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΥΓΩ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ.ΔΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΑ..ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΘΕΝΩ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ..ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΜΜΟΝΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ.....ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΙΩΣΗ,ΕΙΧΕ Ο ΑΝΔΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ,ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ,ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟ ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ,ΔΕ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΚΡΥΩΜΑ,ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΠΤ ΜΙΑ ΙΩΣΗ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ,ΠΗΡΑ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΓΙΑ 4 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΙΡΟΠΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΗΧΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΟ ΒΗΧΑ..ΑΡΑ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ..ΜΕ ΦΟΒΙΖΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ,ΩΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΝΙΓΟΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΒΕΙΝΑΙ 98 99..ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΑ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΙΟ ΗΡΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΠΟΑΖΩ,ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΔΙΑ ΜΑΓΕΙΑΣ...ΕΠΕΙΣΗΣ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΔΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΩ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ..ΠΗΓΑΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ,ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΟΒΑΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ..ΠΗΓΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ ΣΗΚΩΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΨΩ,ΛΕΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΝΙΚΗΣΩ, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΝΙΚΗΣΕΙΣ..ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΨΗΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ..ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΗΘΑΡΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 7 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## trimtan

ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΤΟ ΣΦΥΞΙΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ Κ.Τ.Λ. ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ.ΣΤΗΝ ΑΧΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗ ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ 5 ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ 20 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΕΣ...ΠΑΛΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ..ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΗΣΩ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΠΛΩΜΕΝΗ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΛΑΦΡΑ ΔΥΣΦΟΡΙΑ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ.ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΚΥΜΜΕΝΗ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ,ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΥΠΕΡΙΣΧΥΕΙ Η ΖΑΛΗ Η΄Η ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ Η΄ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΠΤ.ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΑΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΟΙ ΩΜΟΠΛΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΟ.ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ..........

----------


## trimtan

ΧΘΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ..ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΓΩΓΗ Η΄ΟΧΙ.Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΟΜΟΙΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ..ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ,ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ;;;

----------


## trimtan

ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ ΣΑΣ..ΤΗΝ ΠΡΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΓΕΜΑΤΕΣ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΑ.Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΣΩ ΕΤΣΙ...ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΧΘΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΛΙΑ, ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΑΝΑΓΟΥΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ.ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΤΩ.ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ

----------


## trimtan

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ..ΑΥΡΙΟ ΕΧΩ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ..ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΨΙΛΟΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΤΗ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΧΩ ΤΗ ΖΑΛΗ..ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΝΝΑΛΑΞ;;;ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ Ο ΑΥΧΕΝΑΣ ΜΟΥ.ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠ-Ο ΑΥΤΟ;;

----------


## RainAndWind

Trimtan,μπράβο για την οδήγηση!Mε το καλό να φύγουν όλες οι σωματικές εκδηλώσεις του άγχους σου,είναι πολύ θετικό που είσαι σταθερή στις επισκέψεις,κράτα το αυτό και όλα θα πάνε μία χαρά.
Επίσης είναι πολύ θετικό που ο άντρας σου κι εσύ κάνετε πράγματα από κοινού,εξαιρετικά επιβοηθητικό.Να μας πεις πως πήγε και αυτή η συνεδρία σου,περιμένουμε νέα σου. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## trimtan

ΑΚΟΜΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ.ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ,ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ..ΕΚΑΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ..ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ..ΧΑΠΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ,ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΕΤΣΙ;;;Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ.

----------


## trimtan

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΑΣΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΚΗ ΡΙΝΙΤΙΔΑ;;;

----------


## RainAndWind

Γιατί ρωτάς;

----------


## trimtan

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΚΗ ΡΙΝΙΤΙΔΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΞΑΡΣΗ.ΠΕΡΝΩ ΔΥΟ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΠΝΟΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΕΥ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ.ΑΥΤΗ Η ΜΥΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ.ΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΟΡΟ..ΤΙ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ,ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ;;;ΙΣΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΒΑΛΟΜΕ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ..........................

----------


## RainAndWind

Άρα καταλαβαίνεις πως είναι μία μάλλον υπερβολική ανησυχία εφόσον πρόκειται απλά για μία ρινίτιδα που έχεις καιρό.Μην ανησυχείς καλή μου,ήδη παίρνεις θεραπεία,δεν είναι κάτι που χρειάζεται περισσότερα πιστεύω.Πολλά άτομα παρουσιάζουν χρόνια ή εποχιακή ρινίτιδα,είναι συχνές οι περιπτώσεις.Φυσιολογικός ορός θα σε βοηθούσε στη μύτη για την φαγούρα και στο σπίτι αν έχετε καλοριφέρ ίσως η ξηρή ατμόσφαιρα να σου ενισχύει αυτή την εποχή το θεματάκι. :Smile:

----------


## trimtan

98ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΡΙΦΕΡ Η ΜΥΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΠΤ.ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΒΟΥΛΩΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΠΤ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΡΟΥΦΑΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ,ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΙΑΙΑ ΖΑΛΗ..ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΤΟΝΗ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΕΝΟΜΕ..ΜΕ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΠΝΟΗ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 98,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ.ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΠΝΟΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΥΤΗ;;ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΛΑΓΩ;;;ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΔΕΚΑ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΕΝΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΟΛΟΓΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΟΒΩ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΙΩΣΩ,ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ..

----------


## trimtan

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΕΝΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕΤΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ;;ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ..

----------


## trimtan

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ,ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ,ΖΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ,ΑΡΧΑΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ.ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΟΝΗ ΖΑΛΗ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ..ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ ΑΙΜΑ,ΙΣΑ ΙΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΕ,ΕΧΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ,ΠΑΝΤΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΕΤΣΙ,ΤΟΣΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ..ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΑ ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΑ,ΠΗΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ Ο ΩΡΛ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΤΟΝΑΞΑΠΛΩΣΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΗΚΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΩΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΞΑΠΛΩΣΑ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ..ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΧΕΤΕ;;;

----------


## trimtan

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ;;;

----------


## RainAndWind

Θες να κάνεις Trimtan;Πάνω σε ποιο ζήτημα υγείας;

----------


## sunset

Γεια σας .κια εγω σημερα και χτες τα ιδια..ξαφνικος ιλιγγος αν και ενιωθα οτι θα το παθω και παλι μετααπο κεινη την ωρα μια αισθηση ασχημη ασταθειας οτι θα το ξαναπαθω κια τετοια.εχω και ταξιδι συντομα που δεν με φοβιζει αλλα θελω να περασω καλα και χι να χω αυτο το αγχος

----------

